# Anyone tried Prostasia labs yet ?



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I got it at launch prices so i ordered tons of it before prices went up , just wanna Wonder if anyone els is using it ?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Not heard of it before,another new lab Maybe? Are they from uk.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> Not heard of it before,another new lab Maybe? Are they from uk.


Says germany on the vial but my source is from the UK .


----------



## steve stone (Nov 3, 2014)

Ive just bought 2 tren e 200 . Was told very strong. Its a new lab. From Holland.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

steve stone said:


> Ive just bought 2 tren e 200 . Was told very strong. Its a new lab. From Holland.


Glad to hear it since i have started their tren E 200 myself  injection or PIP wasnt a problem just hope its good gear ?


----------



## steve stone (Nov 3, 2014)

Hows prostasia goin


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Glad to hear it since i have started their tren E 200 myself  injection or PIP wasnt a problem just hope its good gear ?


Does Sphinx know your cheating on it with Prostasia?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DaveCW said:


> Does Sphinx know your cheating on it with Prostasia?


They both know i love them equally


----------



## iwannabe (Jan 8, 2015)

Have u used Prostasia Test Propionate???


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

Few lads i know starting prostasia t400 next week so will report back


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

steve stone said:


> Ive just bought 2 tren e 200 . Was told very strong. Its a new lab. From Holland.


Holland my ****. It's a uk lab. Nobody risks customs importing large quantities of a forein unheard of ugl. It's just to throw off the scent that's all.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

there's no customs checks within the EU worth speaking of tbh.

but a lab who's name sounds like prostate? no ta! lol


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

Name is offputting but once you find a little out about the lab it makes sense and is nothing to do with prostates! And tekkers is correct, its a UK lab


----------



## keikai73 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ye its a uk lab and doing well as it looks, the americans love it.

Apart from one, there was a guy who started a thread on fb saying he had used prop for 3 days and was underdosed because he wasnt getting his hard on from it, i mean come on, 3 days? Its not even in your system by then. The guy was given a right roasting by everyone saying how good it was.

I've seen the owner on fb on posts and he looks like a genuine and humble guy, i asked for some advice from him and it was good, actually told me not to buy what i dont need

He says prostasia is ancient greek for shield or protection i think, may be wrong but he is on there as Dave Prost


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

Prostasia = protection


----------



## keikai73 (Oct 14, 2014)

Close then!!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

It's all over facey being pushed by a group all selling them same labs. Urban labs is another being pushed now something call D4NET all within the same knit. I'd agree with the above and same just another UK lab.


----------



## keikai73 (Oct 14, 2014)

I thought d4net was just a reseller on there? And urban labs looked like he shut shop at xmas, sold the last of his stock to someone else.

I think sphinx and prostasia are the best ones around at the minute, both getting good reviews, prostasia especially in the USA

There does seem to be **** loads at the minute though, i saw one today called RX labs pop up


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Heard pretty good things about protasia, gonna order a few bits


----------



## keikai73 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ive just had a couple of freebie of prostasia off my source as the d4net has given me an abscess in my shoulder


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

infernal0988 said:


> I got it at launch prices so i ordered tons of it before prices went up , just wanna Wonder if anyone els is using it ?


you bought a load of gear with no reviews good or bad at launch prices... yeh sure you did lol :thumb:


----------



## fredtes (May 12, 2013)

Lol  I can't believe lab owners Fb names are being mentioned on threads...

Seriously.... Come on..

I know the owners name of sphinx on Fb... Think he'd be happy if it was posted in open forums?


----------



## xmehdix (Jan 31, 2015)

Any one has tested prostasia ? I've heard good things about it


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

xmehdix said:


> Any one has tested prostasia ? I've heard good things about it


Me too got a few bits coming next week, their being tipped to be the next big British ugl


----------



## keikai73 (Oct 14, 2014)

I put a ml of test e in my leg yesterday, not even the slightest bit of pip, lovely stuff


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Used a ml of their t400 last Wednesday no pip and sex drive has jumped already. Used their tren e in the past as well and it was good stuff.


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

There test400 is being raved about where i train, everyone loves it


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

It's rare I actually feel test working but this stuff has definitely been felt.


----------



## xmehdix (Jan 31, 2015)

ryda said:


> Me too got a few bits coming next week, their being tipped to be the next big British ugl


Me too bro  some Deca coming !


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

xmehdix said:


> Me too bro  some Deca coming !


Got npp and some dbol! Hopefully the dbol will be much better then d-hacks one which I've stopped taking now! Up to 80mg ed and stil nothing lol waste of time and money, I've spoke to the guy who runs prostasia, he seems very genuine and knows what he's doing


----------



## xmehdix (Jan 31, 2015)

ryda said:


> Got npp and some dbol! Hopefully the dbol will be much better then d-hacks one which I've stopped taking now! Up to 80mg ed and stil nothing lol waste of time and money, I've spoke to the guy who runs prostasia, he seems very genuine and knows what he's doing


Yes bro the guy how own the labs is very genuine i've asked couple of my friends how used the Dbol all of them say that it's great stuff ! but i think Dianabol Ds would be a better choice :/


----------



## BobbyD1436115164 (Oct 9, 2014)

BUSTED!!!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

BobbyD said:


> BUSTED!!!


???????


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

BobbyD said:


> BUSTED!!!


Lol just seen his status! Bad news that wow! **** snitches!


----------



## BobbyD1436115164 (Oct 9, 2014)

ryda said:


> Lol just seen his status! Bad news that wow! **** snitches!


Snitches? Or try being a lab and having raws delivered to your own address??

Bloody softlad


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

yeah i seen his status earlier, bad luck that is man


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

BobbyD said:


> Snitches? Or try being a lab and having raws delivered to your own address??
> 
> Bloody softlad


Nope! Deffo snitches! He had to stare down the barrel of a coppers gun! They must of thought he was making crack or something there to come down that hard on him!


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Busted ?? !! ?? !! Am I missing something ?? !! I'm not on.Facebook !! !!


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

All good and going no where apparently


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Bailed. Will walk free, didn't find anything apparantly.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

keikai73 said:


> Ive just had a couple of freebie of prostasia off my source as the d4net has given me an abscess in my shoulder


 abscess.....you have heard of sterile abscesses?? my cousin got an abscess from english sust direct from the local chemist......he jabbed his tricep against my advice


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

keikai73 said:


> Ive just had a couple of freebie of prostasia off my source as the d4net has given me an abscess in my shoulder


Abscess: Causes, Symptoms, Tests, and Treatment


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Khaos said:


> abscess.....you have heard of sterile abscesses?? my cousin got an abscess from english sust direct from the local chemist......he jabbed his tricep against my advice


Nah can confirm the abscess was from the oil and not the user, d4 nets first batch had a few problems with the sus and tren I think it was, I used the npp with no issues it was very good stuff


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks like everyone is making gear these days


----------



## Sustanon Steve (Oct 3, 2014)

fredtes said:


> Lol  I can't believe lab owners Fb names are being mentioned on threads...
> 
> Seriously.... Come on..
> 
> I know the owners name of sphinx on Fb... Think he'd be happy if it was posted in open forums?


If there daft enough to sell via Facebook then they deserve what's coming to them,


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Sustanon Steve said:


> If there daft enough to sell via Facebook then they deserve what's coming to them,


Lol it's not the best idea is it?


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

intrested also


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

I have just placed an order for there tri test 400 and will come back and review


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Would not touch Prostasia with a barge pole, nor any of the other affiliated relabellers (D4net etc)


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Heard they are s**t ???


----------



## Cheesenip (Nov 25, 2015)

Used there test enanthate 300. My first cycle. First pin I got Infection and was in hospital. I thought it was bad practice so I pinned a few more times. Always had pip and felt funny from it. Took it to local store and dealer there confirmed he had heard bad things about lab. Infections


----------



## keikai73 (Oct 14, 2014)

Fina said:


> Would not touch Prostasia with a barge pole, nor any of the other affiliated relabellers (D4net etc)


 They are not affiliated according to the WordPress comments, prost got an edit made on there saying they were nothing to do with the others, if you look at south coast muscle and juice on Facebook it looks like a beef with some others like synergen


----------

